# 500W-Netzteil für i7 und 1080Ti ausreichend? Antwort: JA!



## MrPe (7. Juli 2017)

*500W-Netzteil für i7 und 1080Ti ausreichend? Antwort: JA!*

Für alle diejenigen, die sich die Frage stellen, ob ein halbwegs vernünftiges Netzteil der 500W-Klasse für eine 1080Ti (OC) mit einer TDP von 250/275W nebst eines Core i7 ausreichend ist, hier mal mein Testergebnis:

Ich habe meinen Core i7 6700K auf 4,5 GHz übertaktet, den 2666er RAM auf 2800, die ASUS Strix 1080 Ti OC lief im OC-Modus. In Battlefield 1 habe ich zwar nur FullHD eingestellt - alles auf Ultra sowieso - , dafür Resolution-Scale auf 200! Prozent. Somit hat die Karte wohl in 4K gerechnet, das PowerTarget wurde zwischen 90 und 100 % ausgelastet. Als Spielkarte habe ich NivelleNights mit 64 Spielern gewählt.

Die maximale Leistung, die von meinem Rechner aus der Dose gezogen wurde betrug 399 Watt. Im Schnitt lag mit diesem Setting die Leistung bei 360 Watt.

Insoweit dürfte mein beQuiet StraightPower 10 mit 500 W auch für leichtes OC ausreichen.

Wenn alle Komponenten auf Stock laufen, dann liegt die Leistung an der Steckdose bei BF1 in FullHD, Resolution-Scale 115 Prozent bei ca. 320 Watt. Die Auslastung eines 500 W-Netzteiles ist damit im Sweetspot-Bereich zwischen 45 und 75 Prozent.

Der beQuiet-Netzteil-Rechner meinte zwar, dass meine Konfiguration übertaktet 497 Watt benötigt, doch ich habs nicht geschafft, diese Leistung abzufordern. Es wäre also noch etwas Luft für ein Anheben des PowerTarget der 1080Ti... Immerhin bietet das E10 500W eine kurzzeitige Spitzenleistung von 550W.

Fazit: 500W-Netzteil dürfte für 95 Prozent der User für eine GraKa der 250W-TDP-Klasse ausreichen.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: 500W-Netzteil für i7 und 1080Ti ausreichend? Antwort: JA!*

Und das ist ja noch Primär. Da musst du den Wirkungsgrad abziehen, um zu schauen, was der Rechner tatsächlich braucht.


----------



## MrPe (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: 500W-Netzteil für i7 und 1080Ti ausreichend? Antwort: JA!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und das ist ja noch Primär. Da musst du den Wirkungsgrad abziehen, um zu schauen, was der Rechner tatsächlich braucht.



Richtig. Die 399 W sind quasi Rechner plus Verlustleistung... Das E10 dürfte bei 80 Prozent Last noch immer über 90 Prozent Wirkungsgrad haben. Daher denke ich, dass die Komponenten ca. 360 Watt benötigt haben.


----------



## drebbin (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: 500W-Netzteil für i7 und 1080Ti ausreichend? Antwort: JA!*

Du kannst auch direkt sagen das das System 371W als Spitzenverbrauch hat.


----------



## MrPe (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: 500W-Netzteil für i7 und 1080Ti ausreichend? Antwort: JA!*

Ich würde nur gerne wissen, welche Komponente im Off-Modus 15 Watt aus der Steckdose saugt. Der Rechner ist komplett aus, ErP bereit ist aktiv, also komplett aus. Trotzdem zeigt das Messgerät 15 Watt an. Erst, wenn ich den Netzteilschalter - oder die Klickleiste - ausschalte, ist mit 0 Watt richtig Ruhe...


----------



## MrPe (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: 500W-Netzteil für i7 und 1080Ti ausreichend? Antwort: JA!*

Und eigentlich wollte ich nur eine Rechtfertigung finden, mir ein Dark Power Pro 650 oder das bald erscheinende Straight Power 11 650 zu kaufen.  Mit meiner jetzigen Konfiguration irgendwie nicht wirklich sinnvoll.


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: 500W-Netzteil für i7 und 1080Ti ausreichend? Antwort: JA!*

Mit welchem Meßgerät wurde denn die benötigte Leistung gemessen?


----------



## MrPe (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: 500W-Netzteil für i7 und 1080Ti ausreichend? Antwort: JA!*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Mit welchem Meßgerät wurde denn die benötigte Leistung gemessen?



Kein Profigerät. Aber mir war die Frage wichtig, ob ich im OC-Modus bereits in die Nähe von 500 Watt komme. Dass mein Messgerät eine Abweichung von 100 Watt hat, denke ich eher nicht. Und ob nun 399 Watt oder 411 Watt, ist quasi egal. Messgerät ist ein deutsches Produkt, Globaltronics aus Hamburg... Lt. Hersteller bei der Watt-Angabe Abweichung von maximal 3 Prozent.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: 500W-Netzteil für i7 und 1080Ti ausreichend? Antwort: JA!*



MrPe schrieb:


> Ich würde nur gerne wissen, welche Komponente im Off-Modus 15 Watt aus der Steckdose saugt.



Was für ein Mainboard hast du?


----------



## MrPe (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: 500W-Netzteil für i7 und 1080Ti ausreichend? Antwort: JA!*

Mainboard: ASUS Maximus VIII Hero - Z170-Chipsatz... Alle weiteren Komponenten - siehe meine Profil "Über mich"


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: 500W-Netzteil für i7 und 1080Ti ausreichend? Antwort: JA!*

Kann natürlich am Mainboard liegen.
Einfach mal an einem anderen Rechner messen.


----------



## Gast20180319 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: 500W-Netzteil für i7 und 1080Ti ausreichend? Antwort: JA!*

Die schlechten Messgeräte sind bei geringen Verbrauch ziemlich ungenau...

Auf meinem Billiggerät steht sogar Power "min. 15 Watt" ...

Desweiteren erkennen die schlechten Messgeräte die "Blindleistung" nicht...

Daher kannst du darauf nicht viel geben.


----------

